# Have you ever killed an animal?



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

No, I could never boil a lobster or put a hook in the mouth of a fish. Maybe I need to get over it because I have certainly eaten those things. 

Now outside of killing for food which I've never done, here are some other things:

I hate, hate, HATE snakes but I could never ever kill one. That's gross to even think about it. I also run away from rodents. Don't like the thought of killing one to capture it. 

Oh yeah, but I can kill bugs. 

I'm so weird. Maybe it's related to size of the creature? Anything bigger than a finger nail, I can't kill? There, my Ne just found the commonality!


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

if it has more than four legs then I will kill it with no remorse and I will blame it on evolution for makingthem so god damned creepy looking and I have a real phobia of bugs, especially spiders, and it is their own fault for invading my personal space. Sure they can be food for frogs n stuff which is why I do not go outside hunting the damn things, but I have no frogs or other bug eating creatures in my home so there is no ecosystem that they are supporting so I will fucking murder them. 

Rats I can not kill myself with my hands or by hitting them with a shoe because they're big enough to where I would have to actually feel them when I handle them instead of just being able to use a giant wad of toilet paper as I do with with bugs (while holding it way out from my body and squirming like a little girl) but I have no problem allowing mousetraps to do the job for me. There are plenty of rats out there and the ones I kill this way I do not feel bad. It's their own damn fault for damaging our own ecosystem within our living quarters.

Reptiles however dont bother me (I am not afraid of them as I am bugs nor do they ever invade our home) and I would not ever be able to kill one unless of course I planned on actually eating it which is not really on the top of my list of things to do. I have no problem handling them with my hands and would be more than happy to just capture n set them outside.

Hunting other animals for sport/food however I would do, and wish I could do more often actually. I enjoy shooting guns and if I had the oppurtunity I would gladly hunt other animals but only if I was actually going to eat it. 

I still support my idea of hunting seriously violent criminals for sport, as I am rather curious as to how human tastes 



ps. as for those of you who have admitted to killing frogs n other lizards by pulling off their limbs or putting a lighter to them....you should really be ashamed of yourselves, lol. i understand being young and kids are kids, but that goes beyond just killing and gets into really cruel territory. just messed up man, messed the fuck up.


----------



## calcifer (Oct 31, 2011)

I've killed bugs. By stepping on them accidentally, most of the time. I don't like killing them, they creep me out so much. And I don't like stepping on them because I can feel them getting crushed.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

calcifer said:


> I've killed bugs. By stepping on them accidentally, most of the time. I don't like killing them, they creep me out so much. And I don't like stepping on them because I can feel them getting crushed.


if i have shoes on ill step right on them, except for maybe bigger ones like cockroaches that get all crunchy and to the point where you can see its blood/guts come out. big ones like that I will literally run away from like a girl and hop onto a bed or a chair and do that little tiptoe dance until i had a clear shot to run the fuck out of the room. smaller ones though I still need a shoe or a giant ass wad of tp/paper towel to squish and dispense into the toilet then flush cuz i dont trust just throwing them into the garbage because i just fear that they're still alive and will come looking for revenge.

serious phobias suck, and my only real one is of anything with more than four legs. (except for houseflies and bees for some reason)


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> my bad i voted no, but just remembered that i did go fishing twice, i caught the fish but didnt gut them... but my act of fishing lead to their deaths. so i guess change that to killing for sport. I dont want to kill animals but i do eat meat.


I also voted no but yes I did go fishing with my dad as a child and like @Mendi the ISFJ I didn't gut them but did take part in the catching of them.And I remember that I ran over a rabbit in the early hours of the morning whilst driving interstate on a family holiday.It was still dark outside and the rabbit was suddenly in my headlights and I couldn't avoid hitting it.My father used to go rabbit and kangaroo hunting when I was a child.But I would never and could never hunt and kill animals for sport.My father used to hunt them for food and I eat meat but I could never deliberately kill an animal be it for sport or hunger.


----------



## Aislingeach (Feb 23, 2012)

I've killed fish, mice, and rats.


----------



## contritum anima (Mar 5, 2012)

Avid hunter and I raise a lot of the meat my family eats. I sleep much better at night knowing that my food is well taken care of and happy before I eat it.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Do insects/worms/spiders count? If not, then I've never killed an animal.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

Mice with mouse traps?


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

nope never killed an animal except the bugs.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I hit a cat with my car.

I was so broke up about it, I actually left work early to
go home and bury the cat.

Other than that- no. Which is a bizarre realization, because
I have cleaned up death so many times. I also consider
myself responsible for death constantly (eating flesh, etc.)

I have also taken responsibility for mercy killing, but have 
never actually had to do it yet for a couple reasons:
1) Someone else already has that official duty
2) I didn't consider the animal's state to be so terrible
they might not survive, though I fear I might be erring
in this area- however, when dealing with death- errors
WILL occur. 

Also, I'm afraid that I won't be able to kill the
animal as painlessly as possible. Death is always messy.
It takes a certain level of brutality to kill something as
instantly as possible, and I am afraid I will not succeed.
I've actually had a few nightmares with this theme:

In one of them I was locked in a room with a guy. We
could hear footsteps coming down the hall and we knew
that some officials were coming to torture us to death, no
escape, no question. I had a hammer, and tried to mercy
kill the guy in the room with me (he was okay with it)
but he just wouldn't die, no matter how hard I hit him.
It was very bloody, and he was terrified. What an awful
fucking nightmare.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

People are technically "animals". So in that case, yes.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

I've killed bugs. I squashed a chick when I was about 7-9 years old. I lifted a stepping stone so the chick could eat the bugs under it but the bugs were HUGE and were going toward my hand and I dropped it in panic. :frustrating:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I didn't vote since I have killed animals for food, sport, profit, and necessity; all of those categories weren't available.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

One time I went out "surviving" with my stepdad (inspired by bear grylls) and since we went to this offshoot desert river gorge place, anyways, ate fish, that was fine, had fished before, but what I really wanted was snake (there are a lot of snakes in the area). So one slithered by and my dad shot by it, so it was all dazed and confused and I grabbed it by the tail and cut its head off, but it didn't come clean off, I had to kind of saw through it's neck bone or whatever. And then the muscles kept it wrapping around my arm. 

Then I had to skin it which was freaking DISGUSTING and it tasted like the smell of mud, I already had a weak stomach for pulling fish off a hook so I guess I don't know what made me think I could kill a snake.... anyways yeah it sucked, I'll never do it again.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Insects, spiders, and a couple of fish from fishing. And maybe a few nightcrawlers... (I used to play with them when I was a kid, but they're pretty fragile and split in two easily. It was always accidental, though. In fact, I tried to tape one back together once. XD)

EDIT: I was asked to finish off a mouse that my cat had hurt once, but I couldn't do it. ^_^U


----------



## Blue Bird Blues (Mar 5, 2012)

I've shot a few deer, I don't have any problem with hunting as long as all laws are followed and you only shoot when you're pretty damn sure you'll get a clean kill. I don't believe in making anything suffer.

And snakes. I've killed plenty of rattlers.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Blue Bird Blues said:


> And snakes. I've killed plenty of rattlers.


 I don't like snakes. And unlike the mouse situation, the only reason I couldn't kill one would be because I'd be too scared. ...But garter snakes are okay. They just make me jump if I'm walking in a weedy area and one darts by unexpectedly. ^_^U


----------



## Rediactor (Jan 15, 2011)

i caught a bird and grasshopper once when i was around 10. But i didnt kill them... My cousins and siblings killed them.. And we kinda tasted them... But i've killed a lot of eggs though.


----------



## TheMilitantAtheist (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been fishing before, that's it. Caught some trout.
I ran over a car a month ago. I still feel guilty. I value life highly as of now.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

kagemitsu said:


> I accidentally ran over a pigeon once. It was standing on the road, I figured it would fly away when it would see the car coming, but it didn't move at all.
> 
> So I squashed it. :|


:laughing:

Okay, I was pretty bad with insects and the like. When I was 10, I kept quite a large moth in a box for a week until it basically starved. Another time though, I did try to save a bumblebee with my friend. Nowadays, even a spider doesn't get hurt, I just get a glass and take it outside. I've never killed an animal.


----------



## da_gobbo (Feb 26, 2012)

nope never killed never will


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

Kill count so far:
- A trout (that I ate afterwards)
- A small lizard (I was trying to catch it and accidentially smashed it...it was a very small and delicate young one. Was so sorry for that  I liked the little guy.)
- Several mice by proxy (the cat sometimes brings them in, I catch them and throw them out again, where I know the cat will finish them off)
- One mouse by accidentially stepping on it and then mercy killing because it clearly wasn't going to make it and was still twitching (I swear, that mouse was suicidal)
- An uncounted number of mosquitoes and ticks - no mercy for bloodsuckers.
- Some wasps. Annoying things, but if you kill them, they seem to call for help and their friends try to avenge them, so I've taken to just catch them / shoo them away.
- A rather big cockroach (On a school trip. Noone else would do it for some reason, but it was on our boat, where we were going to sleep! Well, I later learned that it wasn't alone and gave up trying to get rid of them due to numbers :/)
- Presumably some snails and earthworms by accidentially stepping on. 
- Some small spiders and bugs that were in places where I didn't like them. I mostly just throw them out, though. Depends on my mood.
- Oh, and I guess I was an accomplice in attempted ant-genozide.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

There is one animal I do actually believe that I could kill out of cold-blood. That is my aunt's chihuahua (however the fuck you spell it, not like the damn thing is worth spelling correctly anyways), or really any chihuahua for that matter. Who the fuck gets a dog on purpose that is so retarted that it doesnt even fuckin recognize the same people it sees on a daily basis and just goes off barking at every single fucking god damned noise that it hears? I know it's a bit of a rant but seriously these dogs need to quit being bred! Useless pieces of shit, every single one of them. If it wouldnt mean me endin up living out on the street, I would seriously slit this things throat and eat it for dinner....without an ounce of remorse.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Roland787 said:


> There is one animal I do actually believe that I could kill out of cold-blood. That is my aunt's chihuahua (however the fuck you spell it, not like the damn thing is worth spelling correctly anyways), or really any chihuahua for that matter. Who the fuck gets a dog on purpose that is so retarted that it doesnt even fuckin recognize the same people it sees on a daily basis and just goes off barking at every single fucking god damned noise that it hears? I know it's a bit of a rant but seriously these dogs need to quit being bred! Useless pieces of shit, every single one of them. If it wouldnt mean me endin up living out on the street, I would seriously slit this things throat and eat it for dinner....without an ounce of remorse.


Annoying dogs eh! There's one that lives over the road that just barks constantly. It pisses my neighbour and myself off no end. If there's a dog with no purpose and was pointlessly bred to look like this...






:dry:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Dachsnunds can burrow well to hunt badgers n shit. Thats actually kinda badass. Chihuahas would just be good on a chalupa


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Roland787 said:


> Dachsnunds can burrow well to hunt badgers n shit. Thats actually kinda badass. Chihuahas would just be good on a chalupa


 This sir, is a hotdog. Technically called a 'sausage dog'. Why oh why?!


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

mosquitoes and cockroaches


----------



## fffffffffffffigs (Jun 23, 2011)

Where's "No, but I want to"??! Hunting sounds so exhilarating. A steak would be so much more satisfying and appreciated if I got to kill the animal myself. I could personally thank it for its gift.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Insects, snakes, rodents (when I worked in the pet industry it's what some animals ate, plus vermin in my home and injured ones I euthanized), and I've been fishing too, so annelids, fish, and crustaceans. Also roadkill.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

mosquitoes, ants in the kitchen, flies in the house, cockroaches in the house. They are doomed.
I've never killed anything bigger than these small nemeses.


----------



## KittyKraz13 (Jan 3, 2012)

I assume fishing counts, and I've gone fishing a few times. I didn't like fishing, but I loved the fish. yum.

I have killed a few birds out of mercy; a pigeon that was poisoned, a few birds that were mauled by cats (not my own, my cats aren't allowed outside). My cats however are expert mousers, which prevents me from having to do it myself. I've killed insects inside my house, but I don't kill spiders. I avoid stepping on an insect if I'm outside walking around, and since I love walking around after a rainstorm, I'll often pick up worms that were washed up onto the sidewalk and throw them into the grass.


----------



## MissGinger (Jan 2, 2012)

My lab brought me a baby rabbit that she had found one time. She didn't kill it, but I took it to the animal hospital. She has also brought me a few moles, but I just throw them out into the woods. 

I like to go fishing. Deep sea, lake, you name it. We usually just go for sport, but sometimes we keep them to eat. 

I have no remorse for torturing ticks to death. Making a bonfire of matches works well, but my favorite is to drown them in alcohol. They are evil and disgusting and do not deserve to live. 

I have also killed a snake before that got too close to my dog. Smashed it's head in with a shovel and then decapitated it to make sure it was dead. I didn't feel bad about it at all because I was at the same time defending another animal. NOTHING tries to hurt my dogs without getting by me. If I was alone, then I probably wouldn't have killed it because I know to stay away from them, but the dogs don't, so I killed it. 

If there is a fly in the house I try to catch it with a cup and slide a paper towel under the lid and then I let them go outside. I don't like killing them for no apparent reason. 

Oh, and when trying to oust moles I have put gasses down their holes to kill them. I would never kill them If I see them, but since they were underground I didn't feel as bad.


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

I go toad hunting all the time with friends, because toads are a pest in Australia and the government recommends we do it, or else the toads kill our domestic animals (dogs, cats, etc.)


----------



## MissGinger (Jan 2, 2012)

Tatl33 said:


> I go toad hunting all the time with friends, because toads are a pest in Australia and the government recommends we do it, or else the toads kill our domestic animals (dogs, cats, etc.)


What in the....? What? Excuse my ignorance, but.... _how do they do that?_


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

I've lost count on the number of ants I stamped on my foot.


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

The one who had not killed must have lived in a vegetarian area with no insect-killing pesticides.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I saved this world from another spider yet again....you're welcome earth.


Not my fault I swear. The damn thing just came dangling down and I found it to be creepy as fuck........so I killed it.


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

@Roland787 @mushr00m

My aunt has a dachshund, and I hate him... It concerns me how much I dislike this dog.

I never thought dachshunds were cute. My aunt's dog scares me... I call him 'Demon Dog' because he just stares at me... and stares... and stares... And then out of nowhere he starts barking nonstop. 

Eh, Dachshunds are human-engineered and usually have back problems... 

Chihuahuas are annoying too. I think they look like bats with four long legs. Never thought they were cute.

I think people that buy chihuahuas to dress them up are even scarier...


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Moon_Child said:


> @Roland787 @mushr00m
> 
> My aunt has a dachshund, and I hate him... It concerns me how much I dislike this dog.
> 
> ...


I dont disagree that dachshunds are dumb dogs. I hate any ankle biter, and I hate the yappers even more (atleast any that are too stupid to accept a command to stfu). I was just referring to the breeding purposes. Although I have to admit I dont actually recall what the chihuauhuas breeeding purpose was, nor do I care as they are no longer useful for a damn thing. I'd be surprised if even half of them actually had the balls to attack a rat. I think they were more bred for personal tastes than for any practical reasons, but I could be wrong, not that that would change my opinion of them in any sense, cuz I'm almost positive we have another dog out there that is much better and also just as suited to the same task. 

However, dachsunds may be annoying ass little yappers (and i know theyre just as likely to be as any other 'small' breed) but at least they were bred and used for badger hunting. For a dog that size to take on wild badgers takes some serious balls and an "I will try to eat your fucking brains if you dare fuck with me" kind of attitude. Now of course most of them arent bred for this anymore so the majority of them are just dumb shitheads which is typical for any of the small breeds.

My uncle had a really mean chihuahua, and I swear to god if it wasnt for him almost always being within sight of that dog, I would have.....raped it to death.


----------



## Talon (Feb 15, 2012)

I accidentally killed baby kitten when I was a very small child. :/


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I have never killed an animal, even on accident. I guess I have just been lucky.


----------



## Archip (Aug 8, 2012)

I've gone fishing and hunting. Mostly fishing.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Does fishing count? If not, I haven't killed anything. However, I'd absolutely love to go bear hunting just once. It's just something I really want to try. I can't place why. I have no desire for fox, rabbit, deer or anything else. I can't explain it. I'm not violent towards animals at all so don't get me wrong! It's just a strange urge that almost feels "instinctual".


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

I accidentally stepped on a snail once if that counts?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

The terms of your poll define the circumstances of the killing too narrowly.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

I hunt for food and sport. I have eaten every animal I shot (or caught, if fishing counts), and it helps with the food bill too. So far I think I'm at:
40+ ducks
8 geese
1 bear
4 dear
2 caribou
Hundreds of fish
A few chickens and hogs that we've raised


I've also killed a few raccoon (raccoons?) and other pests, but I obviously don't eat those. I don't feel bad about killing for food, and the "pests" where killing our chickens and tearing into our garbage. Not to mention we really don't want our pets getting attacked.


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

I grew up on a farm until my parents divorced when I was in like middle school. The food that we produced was the best  I have no problem with killing animals for food. I actually wish we still had a farm, it was very beneficial.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Never done any killing but every time I watch Man vs. Wild I feel an intense desire to kill, skin, clean, and eat the next animal that crosses my path.


----------



## gurlcorporate (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes. Once as a kid my puppy cos of an accident. The other a fish for a school project. On both accounts, it felt terrible. :sad: Wish I could say sorry to em.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

I once smashed my two pet hamsters to death against a chalkboard because one of them bit me. I was two years old at the time, so this is all hearsay, but apparently it happened.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Well gee I dunno how many things I've killed.
My body is probably slaying bacteria as I write this.

Insects... thousands upon thousands literally.
I've eradicated many ants nests.

I've participated in chopping off a couple of hens heads for food.

Fish quite a bunch, though I've never counted so I don't know.

I don't think I've killed any larger mammals other than that.
Not that it would bug me, but I have never been interested in hunting or random acts of violence on animals.
I had other hobbies! XD


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, only insects.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

Sure if fishing is considered killing...besides that when I was little while on a fishing trip with my dad, I sat on some rocky edge of the river and there was a snake next to me and I got scared and drop a big rock on it, and a boy from the fishing pier finished it off by smashing it with a small boulder.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I find killing for sport a distasteful bourgeoise practice but I used to hunt, gut, skin and eat pigeons and rabbits.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

I was in a meat processing class and I volunteered to properly display technique to kill a hog and lamb, due to the lack of volunteers. It was a great experience, and the animal did not suffer at all.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

My answer is not in the poll.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

ive killed thousands upon thousands of fish, probably at least 5-10 per week haha. but i let trophies go as well as sport fish - like the muskie im my avatar. let go let grow. i also like to hunt, im a poor college student and you sure can get a lot of "free" food from an elk. although i never kill just for the sake of killing. i do it for food.


----------



## Isisx (Sep 13, 2012)

I never have.. unless you count the random spider, ant, cricket and whatnot that find their way into my house.. I'm vegetarian, and wont even eat meat because I know the pain that the animals suffer through during slaughtering execution.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Does fishing count? If so, then yes.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

I've killed many mice via mice traps. Although occasionally the traps don't kill them and you have to finish the job manually, which I don't do with a smile on my face.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I've killed insects but that's it.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I have injured & most likely killed birds but it was not on purpose, while driving.:sad: So I did not vote since it was neither for sport or food.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

No apart from a human this one time...

I'm vegan so I don't even kill insects if I can help it.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I've never killed an animal for sport.

And I always trap and release insects in my house. If I find a dead possum on the side of the road, I will often check its pouch for live young...if they needed nursing I would do it (not physically, but you know).

As a child I always rescued worms from the sidewalk, and I still rescue bugs from active paths and move them to the other side. i will generally try to help any animal in need.

But, I've killed fish during fishing, and eaten them. 

And once, I helped chop the head off of a chicken, then I prepared and cooked it. It was REALLY hard. For one thing, it was hard to clean--and then also, it just felt wrong. But I didn't know what else to do--it was a rooster and they could not be kept in the neighborhood. I could have left it out for the coyotes, but I thought eating it would be reasonable. However, it was super hard to do, emotionally.

My grandma used to send me outside with salt, to put on snails--but I don't do that anymore. I have female chickens who will eat the snails--that is much easier.

I kill fleas off my cat though--they are the rare insect I kill regularly.


----------



## lins (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't hunt but my family got poultry, rabbits and a trout pond. So I got used to be present when they butchered animals and on some point I had to do it myself when I wanted to eat meat which I consider totally fine. When you can't imagine killing an animal you shouldn't be eating meat. Period. Its beyond being a hypocrit.

Then of course I killed birds that collided with a wall/window and the typical insect stuff. But I am also someone whos saving the mouse or the snail before my parents or someone else is able to kill them ^^


----------



## ThornyBones (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, only once.

I was really little, like three or four and I was on my uncles farm and he and my dad were hanging out drinking outside.
And there was this giant rat that came crawling by my foot and my told who was quite intoxicated told me to pick it up and being really young and not really knowing what it was I listened to him and it started biting me whilst I juggled it in my hands a bit, and then it fell to the ground and he told me to step on it so I did, and then he told me to but it in my jacket packet and I of course for some reason listened and did so. It was pretty messed up. 


By this point it was dead. I felt pretty fucking horrible and confused at that point. I remember it being really hot out and looking up at my dad and uncle still drunk and laughing. 

The next day my mom was doing laundry and she was about to wash my coat and she checked the pockets like always for anything before it was washed and she found the giant dead rat and almost passed out. 

So yeah, needless to say my dad was pretty warped.

I could never harm another living creature though. It fills me with pangs of guilt. it makes me feel really horrible. Alot of my extended family hunted because they were all ******** and I fucking hated them.

I accidentaly killed a frog once though when I was around that age as well; I found it on a beach and I begged my parents to let me take it home and keep it. 
But I guess keeping it in a bowl wasn't healthy for it and like, it died. 

After that I couldn't sleep for like three days. I had never felt that sick before.

I'm weirdly sensitive though I guess.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I killed a skunk one time when I was driving past a forest by accident, and have also gone fishing one time. Besides small bugs like centipedes or something that's about it.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

ThornyBones said:


> Well, only once.
> 
> I was really little, like three or four and I was on my uncles farm and he and my dad were hanging out drinking outside.
> And there was this giant rat that came crawling by my foot and my told who was quite intoxicated told me to pick it up and being really young and not really knowing what it was I listened to him and it started biting me whilst I juggled it in my hands a bit, and then it fell to the ground and he told me to step on it so I did, and then he told me to but it in my jacket packet and I of course for some reason listened and did so. It was pretty messed up.
> ...


Omg this post made me remember something when I was like 5 or something. So I had this hamster right, and I've had it for about a week I think. So you know those round balls that you put your hamster in so that they can play? (Note: I don't really remember this fully. My mom and sister told me about it because I couldn't remember it all too well). So supposedly I put my hamster in that ball thingamajig, and I kept rolling and playing with it violently. They told me it somehow died after that and I remember going to the beach and burying him in the sand wrapped in some towel. Also, according to them, (I have no memory of this) we had two parakeets right. This was before the hamster but I was still 5 I think. So we had two parakeets supposedly, and they told me that I grabbed them both and just like squeezed them and they died. I don't know the details but I think I might've suffocated them. But I mean I didn't know what I was doing these two times you know? So yea....

Edit: dam dude and then I remember this rabbit we had. So I was out this one day taking a stroll with my uncle and cousin. My cousin sees a rabbit in the bushes and tells us about it. We decided to make a game like whoever catches it gets 20 bucks from the other two. So we surrounded the bush and started inching closer to it. The rabbit sees this and then decides to run out towards my uncle. My uncle was the fastest one of the three and he chased after it. He somehow caught it after like 2 minutes and he came back to us with the rabbit in one hand. So we were all like "what now?" and eventually decided to take it back home. So we got home right? and after we showed everyone else my sis was all like "we gotta feed it" so we decided to give it some meat. It wasn't eating for some reason so we tried a bunch of other stuff until it finally decided to have some milk. It drank only a little so we were kinda worried. My sister wanted to let it go but me and my cousin were like naahh let's keep it. The next morning it died. It didnt eat at all the day before because it just wasn't eating. I felt like shit afterwards because I feel like I tortured this poor guy and I was thinking I should've just listened to my sister. That's pretty much like the only time I really felt regret. I mean I'm not saying the hamster didn't have an impact it's just that I was so little and barely have a memory of it.


----------



## UsingMyName (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you guys consider pests as animals? If so, my answer is yes.

Cockroaches are disgusting. And mosquitos are deadly.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Excluding swatting bugs, I.....ran over a squirrel once. :sad:


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

I have never killed an animal but I would like to both to see what it is like and for food.


----------



## UsingMyName (Jan 11, 2010)

I forgot. When I was seven, I was holding my cousin's hamster towards our household cat (the cat's sleeping btw) and I thought it was amusing. I never expected the cat would bite the hamster's head. I jerked it off (I don't want it to die) and the hamster's beheaded. 

I swear I'll never do it again.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

Not that I can remember, I have been fishing, but even then it was my dad who did the killing. Not that i'd be against killing an animal for food. For sport... Ehh, only if the animal in question was a pest.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

I shot birds and frogs with a bb gun when I was younger. I also killed a mouse in our house with an airsoft gun.


----------



## merlin89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wouldn´t do it, I guess I would rather die, than to kill an animal, you know it has soul, it breaths, it has same 5 senses as we do, in fact I never understood how humans brag about being humans, when we have nothing really special, okay we have "thinking" we have symbolic language, but what does it make us? Even worse, cruel, coldblooded beasts than most of the predators are... We dont hunt for food, we hunt for fun, we hunt our own species for "no reason" like oil, other belief than we have.... You know human being beats every creature in terms of brutality and cruelty. (not saying everyone, but from the history, the potential is just enormous and endless). After I have ensured myself that the animals have got soul, intelligence, personality, feelings etc by reading the book by Roger Fouts (What My Conversations with Chimpanzees Have Taught Me About Intelligence, Compassion and Being Human)


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I've killed plenty of insects, but not creatures that I would call animals. That's not to say I wouldn't, though, if it was for food. The only animals I would kill out of pure malice are frogs and toad. I hate them so much.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

surgery said:


> The only animals I would kill out of pure malice are frogs and toad. I hate them so much.


Why?


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

@BlueG 

It's just an instinctual, gut experience of revulsion. It's not logical/rational. I always go out of my way to avoid frogs/toads when I see them (there are a lot where I live). They have a right to live. But if I did kill one, I wouldn't feel badly the same way I would if I killed a fish or snake or something. I would probably enjoy it. I guess doing so would give me the same satisfactory feeling as one might get after popping a pimple...


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Mar 15, 2013)

I killed... an ant this one time


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I used to try to catch lizards at my grandma's place when I was younger. I accidentally killed a couple in the process. I felt awful each time.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I've killed several mice who were stuck on glue traps, at a former job. In total it must have been about 25 of them. It was the best course of action. There's no way to remove them from the traps without seriously damaging them and to just leave them to die from exhaustion is more cruel than to end it quickly. Still, it didn't feel good.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I've participated in insect genocide. (STOP FLYING IN MY FACE CAN'T YOU SEE I'M A GIANT I WILL CRUSH YOU)


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Personally I've killed a few fish for eating purposes. Fresh salmon is tasty... I can't lie. 

Subsistence living is relatively normal in certain parts of Alaska. In fact I think it's wrong to tell people in these areas that they can't hunt or are wrong for hunting food. It's unreasonable to tell them to survive off of shipped food that is extraordinarily pricey and unreliably available. But yeah, this isn't the debate subforum... I'll stop.


----------



## Angeni (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, I don't really have a problem killing fish for food. Makes me feel like if I were ever stranded in the wild, I could at least fend for myself for a while (unless, of course, I don't have/can't make the necessary materials to catch said fish).Or maybe if there were an apocalypse I could offer some useful services. I used to fear that I would have nothing to offer since technology wouldn't really matter at all...



I have a friend who once killed a chihuahua. It traumatized him for life.

Apparently it was annoying him, so he kicked it (why???) and it flew across the room into a wall and died.

He now fears all dogs.





I don't know why I laughed so hard when he told me the story, but I did.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

I've fished, so some fish have gone to the dinner plate through that process. Though there is an invasive species of fish in our lake that you shouldn't release back once you've caught it. It's got very little meat on it and doesn't taste particularly good, so we don't eat it. My brothers and I insisted on keeping them in a small rock pool separate from the lake until they died from lack of oxygen in the water. We were much younger and thought that this was a better way for them to go than a quick hit to the head. Granted, it did mean that they had a slightly better survival rate, as sometimes we'd have a favorite that we'd secretly sneak out of the pool.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't select any option because I did, but not for any of the stated reasons. I killed a few animals because I was a very disturbed piece of shit. ( I was like 9 )


----------



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

No but I have eaten them before


----------



## Chascoda (Jul 12, 2012)

Nope, nothing but insects. I eat meat, yes(it makes me cough and produce excess phlegm, though, so I avoid it), but I don't think I'd be able to hunt it. I get sad when I see pictures of people holding dead deer they've killed


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

I have killed animals for my comparative anatomy class back in bio.
So I killed for survival... to survive college.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

A few, primarily for observational purposes—i.e., to watch them decompose. I also do this with animals I happen upon which have already died. The smell is refreshing.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

I kill insects all of the time.


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

I used to pull the legs off of spiders and watch them crawl with their arm/teeth thingies. I used to salt slugs. I used to skin caterpillars. I wanted to know how they worked, how I could torture them, and what they would do if they were dying. I knew that they felt, but somehow I didn't care. 

But, I've never killed an animal.


----------



## leen3007 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes.


Ants... :|


----------



## derlierina (Aug 5, 2014)

I have killed a hamster, the one that does harm to gardens. I was only 4 year old cold-hearted bastard and I regret it so much...I mean, It's so adorable! :blushed: And also a lot of insects and I don't regret that at all!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

There were bugs finding their way into my room so kept having to kill them. Sometimes they would crawl up my arms at night and walk across my nightstand. My solution was go into the kitchen when no one else was home and spray a ludicrous amount of "kill on contact" insect spray all over my windows and other openings. I listed this as _Yes, I've killed for survival_.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I have killed animals.
Intentionally
__1) For food - fish (including using worms, insects, and frogs as fishing bait)
__2) Mercy killing
____a) A piglet that had been partially crushed by its mother sow but had not yet died
____b) A little brown bat (_Myotis lucifugus_) that collided with my pick-up truck's front grill and had gotten stuck there
__3) As a young pre-teen idiot going along with others in killing a toad with a firecracker :blushed:
__4) Ending competition for space and food (infestation), both actively and passively (arthropods, mice)

Unintentionally
__1) Sat on pet mouse :crying:
__2) In youth aggressively "playing" with a pet rabbit with my sister as though a toy and not a living thing :blushed::shocked:


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I didn't answer the poll because none of the answers fit. I unfortunately killed a baby bunny by accident. I was on a riding mower and didn't see it until it was too late. It made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I remember stepping on ants when I was 5, which now I realize was very cruel.
Other than that, I have no memories of intentionally killing animals. Especially in the past few years.
I have never unintentionally killed an animal (other than a bug) either.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

No, but my dad and brother hunt all the time. 

I couldn't do it. I don't have it in me.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

I did kill many insects, but I think that's not the question. So no, I did not kill any animals, but I wish I had.
Now, don't get the wrong idea - I just think if I _eat_ animals on a regular basis, I should be able to kill them. I had some interesting conversations with my fiancee, who is a vegetarian. She said, if one doesn't have the balls to kill the animal you wish to eat, then you shouldn't eat it and I must say, I agree. I mean, you are *eating it*. And if you can't do this, you switch something in your brain to standbymode when you're eating the animal and I don't like that idea.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol, when I clicked on this I read it as "have you ever liked an animal". Duh >:L who hasn't.

But no, beyond insects (which I save rather than kill half the time anyway), I don't think I have. At least, I hope not.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes.
Deer hunting once.
Fishing once or twice (usually catch and release but I don't really fish that much).
A dog once. It was in a bad state. It would have been cruel to leave it suffering.
Bugs, many many times, especially spiders.
I may have killed various small animals (squirrels, birds, frogs) with my car by accident in my 20 years of driving.
I've caught mice in mouse traps before.
I used to try to shoot bats with my bb gun when I was a kid. Don't think I ever hit any though, and I don't condone what I did.

I can't say that I've ever killed anything just for fun. That seems like an awful waste of life (and time) to me. After all, I wouldn't appreciate someone making sport of my death for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

i can't kill anything that can bleed it's just terrifying


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

So I've never killed an animal for sport, food, or survival. However, I have accidentally hit a dog before, and it was the worst feeling in the world for me.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

I accidentally killed my pet rabbit after I fed him a lot of water


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

Nope, and I don't think I ever could unless it is truly for survival or I am in imminent danger.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Intentionally, or unintentionally?


Intentionally.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hikikomori said:


> Intentionally.


Nope. I lack the patience to hunt, as long as there's supermarkets, restaurants, and drive-through.

I always imagined going deer hunting and getting so bored sitting there waiting that I'd pull out a book and start reading. Deer would probably walk right up to me and I wouldn't notice.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I've killed lots of game animals, many upland game birds & waterfowl. A whole lot of fish too.
They were all yummy & hopefully I'll kill many more until the day I die.

Hunting/fishing is a tradition that I was raised with & I've passed that tradition on to my children.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

leen3007 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Ants... :|




An eight inch telescope mirror kinda gal?


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

I have committed genocide on ants infesting my house. Very annoying when they get into my cup. Poisoned bread crumbs work better than lighter fire and finger press.

Not sure if that fits into survival or sports since it is a bit of both for me.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Bugs, I'm starting to feel bad about it though...it's not their fault they are bugs...who am I to take away their life??????????????  I feel like shit.

I don't kill them for sport, or fun or survival. I just do it because either they are biting me (ants), I'm afraid of them (spiders), they are dirty (flies) or they are annoying (moths). 

So I didn't vote for anything.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gossip Goat said:


> Bugs, I'm starting to feel bad about it though...it's not their fault they are bugs...who am I to take away their life??????????????  I feel like shit.
> 
> I don't kill them for sport, or fun or survival. I just do it because either they are biting me (ants), I'm afraid of them (spiders), they are dirty (flies) or they are annoying (moths).
> 
> So I didn't vote for anything.


It's all mathematical, but your passion is quite welcome.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

A few times, with my grandfather, for food. Moose/elk and deer. 
I was about nine or ten.
I'm thinking of getting a hunting license.

Edit: Oh, and I've caught quite a few fish (for sport - I don't eat fish), if that counts?


----------



## 007phantom (May 1, 2010)

Killed a snake once when I was younger. I didn't want it hanging around our backyard near the clothes line because my Mom is afraid of them.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never actively killed an animal for food, but I do eat meat on a daily basis. I've also accidentally killed my pet hamsters as a young child.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Indirectly. =/


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

My Dad and I used to hunt gophers in the prairies with pellet guns when I was a kid...entirely for fun. :tongue:


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I have killed several animals that were in such a state of mutilation that Í thought that it was better to end their suffering (because of kids ripping legs off, traffic victims that were still alive along the road etc.) and several animals were killed for me for dissection in the course of my education. I have killed insects for experiments. I will probably have to kill more animals in the future or 'sacrifice them for science' as they call it. I don't have a problem with that as long as it is a meaningful death, as in, it gives us deeper understanding that makes the world a better place for humans and animals alike. I know that the animals don't choose to be killed for this purpose. But we don't have a way to ask them, now do we? And since humans don't have the reproduction rate of drosophila melanogaster, the large litters of rats, and the lack of genetic variation among lab animals in general, using humans for everything isn't a viable option either.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Actually had to think back. 
And no I don't think I have.

Maybe I have though in some un direct way.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

I've killed dozens of insects... and I once went fishing too...

Does that count?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I've killed mainly for food(1), but I enjoy the hunt so it's somewhat "sport". I wouldn't just grab a firearm and blow away a living critter because I was bored and didn't have anything better to do, or just to hang a head on my wall. If you eat it, sure... but not for "fun". "Sport" fishing isn't my game, I fish for food.

I don't think it would be a big moral dilemma for me to take my food from slaughterhouse to plate and all the steps in between. 

Fishing, hunting... I'm a supporter. 


-ZDD


(1) Not counting sick or badly injured animals that I've had to put down.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Uuuh, can't remember... But definitely I tried killing some bunnies when I was a kid.

Don't question my sanity. It's long gone.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

C'mon, you've all killed at least one animal in your life by stepping on it (accidentally or intentionally) like a insect, or killing it because it annoyed you (probably an insect also). 

What people forget is that insects also play a role in maintaining the Earth, although much less obvious. They work mostly behind the scenes and fertilize plants and maintain soil levels among other useful things. I think a lot of insects are under-appreciated and should be tolerated more (although they can be annoying to humans). I love butterflies, bees and even ants. They all fascinate me in various ways (even if their wing sound irritates me slightly). I try my hardest not to kill them.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> C'mon, you've all killed at least one animal in your life by stepping on it (accidentally or intentionally) like a insect, or killing it because it annoyed you (probably an insect also).


I'm pretty sure the OP was talking about vertebrates...


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> I'm pretty sure the OP was talking about vertebrates...


Still, animals are animals. They didn't specify vertebrates in the title, so I am assuming they mean every animal in the animal kingdom.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> Still, animals are animals. They didn't specify vertebrates in the title, so I am assuming they mean every animal in the animal kingdom.


You said you wanted a car as nice as the one your father had. I killed your father so that you could inherit his car, and still you complain! If you didn't want me to kill your father, you should have said so! I'm a genie, not a mind reader!


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> You said you wanted a car as nice as the one your father had. I killed your father so that you could inherit his car, and still you complain! If you didn't want me to kill your father, you should have said so! I'm a genie, not a mind reader!


And you still don't win.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

There's no "Accidentally" option...and who on earth has never killed an animal before? Who has never accidentally stepped on an ant? I do feel bad about killing even tiny insects, and I'm known for going out of my way to save spiders, but it does happen unfortunately, and I'm not proud of it, but some tiny creatures are dead because of me...I've accidentally stepped on ants and snails for example. There is one exception tho, which is neither accident, food or sport, but I will kill mosquitoes inside my house. They kill humans all the time, so it's a safety concern. I also don't enjoy killing mosquitoes, but I don't want anyone contracting anything because I let a mosquito live.

So yeah, there are two more options for the poll: Accidentally and for safety. The food/survival option is too focused on the food side of things, so I'd have made an extra option for safety.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

Fish and mice that got into the home.

Indirectly, hundreds, thousands, maybe millions of animals because of the meat I've eaten in my life, which some people don't like to think about because they're sheltered and spoiled. People who complain about animals eating each other on YouTube or people hunting non-endangered animals for food and aren't vegan either should be forced to wring a bunny's neck or to go vegan under threat of police brutality.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I've fished for both sport and food, I ate what I caught or threw it back. I've hunted for food, I don't really enjoy hunting but I'm glad to have developed the skill.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Given that spiders, flies, ants, and cockroaches count as animals, too, I'd say I've killed quite a lot of them.

I once killed a baby pet rat out of sadism, but I feel very bad about that now. I once killed some fish with soap so that I could get a different pet. "I'll buy you a puppy when your fish die, dear". You can imagine how that one went. 

Also a mouse that my parents were going to leave die in a garbage can. And I once locked a cat in a garbage can, but it didn't die.

I haven't killed my own meals, but we did raise some chickens once for 4H club which we then took to a slaughter house. If I had a hunting licence, I'd be ok with killing and eating deer. It's just not practical in today's modern world, though.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I ran over a mongoose the other day, and I pulled over, looked at it and cried for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

I eat meat and wear fur coats in the winter, but where I live, getting a hunting license and gun license would be nearly impossible and there are too many regulations and too much bullshit .. and not enough empty space to actually make a lifestyle of hunting.

Morally, I feel like people who eat meat SHOULD kill their own, so they actually think about what they're doing. I don't have that option (realistically, not without giving up everything else in my life) - but I think about it a lot, watch videos of hunting and study it because there are hunters in the books I am writing. But I think a lot of people just don't think about it.

I try to buy organic meat when I can afford it but that isn't always realistic either and with my health problems I don't fare well on a vegetarian diet. I always buy fur either second-hand, or from furriers who use fur from animals that were killed anyway (like in overpopulated areas) rather than raised & killed just for their fur. I wouldn't call myself an animal rights activist but I do love animals and I try to be reasonable with my consumption, within realistic means.

So - yea - I WOULD kill animals to eat the meat and wear the leather if I could. It's actually a lifestyle I often dream about because I love physical activity & working with my hands. I respect hunters who kill the animal quickly and don't make it suffer and really utilize all the parts. People who kill them just for fun? I would never ever ever kill anything just for fun. It's not my nature.


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

When I was about 7, I put these frogs in lamp cages in the garden because I wanted to make them little homes. They kept dying overnight and I couldn't understand why, and then it clicked- I was suffocating them! I immediately stopped doing it and I still feel heartbroken about it sometimes.


----------



## TheMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

aloneinmusic said:


> When I was about 7, I put these frogs in lamp cages in the garden because I wanted to make them little homes. They kept dying overnight and I couldn't understand why, and then it clicked- I was suffocating them! I immediately stopped doing it and I still feel heartbroken about it sometimes.


:shocked:

cruella de vil!!!


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

My mother is scared of spiders, so I killed quite a few of those. I also kill mosquitoes quite often due to the diseases they might carry around and the fact that they're just annoying (can feel good to scratch dat bump though).

I remember when I was little a kid I knew dragged me along with my friend to some abandoned dumping ground next to the park that was not far from our house (we lived in the middle of nowhere, I'm surprised we had a park since we were basically living in a forested area). The kid managed to grab a grass snake and proceeded to chop it in pieces. It was a female with eggs too. I felt disgusted and really uncomfortable and my friend did as well.

Last I heard from that kid is that he moved to a farm up north in the middle of nowhere (even more out of the way than where we were). That was at least 12 years ago.


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

I should add that, I found out I'm not a psychopath or sociopath, I felt extreme emotion and guilt and sadness even as a young child when I discovered the truth. Cruella Deville? I think not.


----------



## TheMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

aloneinmusic said:


> I should add that, I found out I'm not a psychopath or sociopath, I felt extreme emotion and guilt and sadness even as a young child when I discovered the truth. Cruella Deville? I think not.


No need to add nothing, I think your first post was clear.


* *




I just like to tease sometimes


----------

